# Beachwood Park 3/12/2011



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

I spent the morning perch jerkin' at beachwood park from my yak. Yes, that's right I pulled the kayak all the way through the woods and carried it down the steep hill. The flat trail was no problem since I have a cart. The fun part was getting it down the hill. Anyways, I think it was worth it though because I had a pretty successful morning. The action was not hot by any means but I did get 18 white perch 8.5 to 10.5 inches with a dozen of them bigger than 9". I used 2" gulp alive minnow jigs tipped with grass shrimp that i had frozen from last weekend. I also caught a couple of small catfish. It seemed like half of the shore anglers were getting them pretty good and half were not getting too many. I caught most of my fish by the sailboat on the other side of the cove. 
Here's a pic the days catch:


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Man, that was a great kayak fishing trip. I am glad to see someone was out there fishing. And I love to read the description of the kayakfishing location like you just went. That is all about the kayakfishing. I am impressed. I had the first 15 minute break for internet access today and the first thing I saw was the this great post

Thanks for the post.

Joe


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Joe,
I am trying to reach your level of kayakfishing prowess. I think for now I can only try. This year my goal is to kayakfish as many different locations as I can. This trip was my fourth different location of the year. I think I've set a pretty good pace.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work congrats.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

nice catch, i wouldnt want to drag my hobie back up that hill


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Sam,
I guess that's why I still keep a lighter kayak. When do you start fishing? The Upper Bay kayakers have been quite.

Shadyfisher,
I was following your posts. I was a little surprised that when you took your kayak out first time in the cold water in the cold weather. Definitely you are a do-er. You planed and executed without dragging on forever. I saw an opportunistic kayak-angler who will truly enjoy and take advantage of what kayak-fishing offers. When I read your adventure, I could visualize your coming back uphill from the launch spot after fishing. I hope you didn’t go through poison ivy.

When the striper season opens I will be fishing the bay where I can keep a striper for dinner. I hope I meet you one day. I can fish the Upper Bay.

Joe


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Sam,
I would assume the hobie would be a little heavier than my 50lb SINK from basspro?

Joe,
I was impressed with your early YP fishing trip on the susky. Fortunately the poison Ivy has not sprung up yet and Beachwood is a very popular shore fishing spot so there are pretty well defined paths. However, I'm sure that those that are familiar with this spot can vouch that the last 20 yards down to the water are pretty steep terrain. I saw your posts on crappie fishing and I'm interested in giving that a try as I've only caught a few crappie in my day really just as by catch while bass fishing.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

ComeOnFish said:


> Sam,
> I guess that's why I still keep a lighter kayak. When do you start fishing? The Upper Bay kayakers have been quite.
> 
> Shadyfisher,
> ...


Joe, a lot of guys have been fishing the suski and Jug bay for yellow perch, i have an affinity to cold water so the revos going to sit for a little while longer. i still need to work on the new seat. 

ive been fishing waysons, and wye landing for yps and started fishing spsp this weekend i had no luck but others did, some nice rock in the 20"s not the big ones yet. couple more weeks and spsp will be the place for some big fish, drift some bws and hold on! just stay out of casting range if you wait for the season to open it will be too late going on past experience

shady; yeah the revo weighs about 30 more lbs than that plus stuff, and the last 30yds down is a killer there is a ramp around the bend but its private. try fort smallwood its C&R but the rock like it there but they raised the fee to 6 bucks this year fort armistead is free and the fishing there is good too but spsp will be hot in a couple weeks


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Let me know if you guys are going after the striped cousin of the white perch in the coming weeks upper bay. I'd love to join you...


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

*About a SINK*

ShadyFisher,
I was not a fan of SINK because I fish mainly in the Bay or open water. But recently I found that a SINK has a lot of advantages in many waters. With a small SINK, I think I can fish a couple of places where I could not carry a 12’ SOT down through rough paths.
I am learning fishing backward, from wide open water to creek. Since I started kayak-fishing, I truly enjoy fishing, appreciate a little fish I caught after a long planning, and understand and feel how other anglers in different waters fish and appreciate their catches and fishing environments.

Anyway, I have three SOT kayaks and two are big kayaks. If you ever want to fish the Bay, I will bring an extra kayak for you. I fish between Susky to Point Lookout in April- December. 

Sam is a member of a kayak-fishing club in MD near the Annaplois. The club meets once a month and went fishing in many different areas. He can be a good source in the upper Bay. If I don’t work that weekend I will bring a kayak for you if you want fish with the club members. I don’t mind at all because I will be fishing anyway. Feel free to contact me.

Joe


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

As long as the bay is not too choppy I am comfortable in my yak in open water. I've fished in it at HRBT, in 70 feet in the Susky, and also pretty sloppy conditions on the Severn with 3-4 foot waves. It's quite stable and seaworthy. 

On the other hand I've never rode a SOT, so it may be a good time to try it since you are offering. I guess at some point, I would be in the market for a bigger one if I like it enough. Let me know the next time you are all getting together.


----------

